# Trip to Europe



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

HI 

We are planning a trip to 'somewhere' in Europe at the end of September for 4 weeks or so.
We normally go a lot earlier. I am just looking for some ideas as to where might be good to go and get warmish weather still. Has anyone been down through Italy at that time of year? I love France but I'm not sure if the Soth of France is still warm late Septmber/early October.

Any suggestions would be appreciated I just want some nice warm weather to go walking with hubby and the dog.

Thanks

LB


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We're currently luxuriating in superb weather in Lake Garda.

I found this site: :: click :: which has got (down the page) temperatures across the year in Venice. On the left of the page are links to other towns in Italy.

Gerald


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Gerald


Glad you are having good weather Lake Garda is beautiful isn't it?

Thanks for the link I will have a look at it.

Regards

Linda


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Linda

We are usually in the Dordogne, France in October and it has often been lovely weather. That isn't to say that this year will be the same!

The problem with touring at that time of the year is that the evenings are getting dark earlier and also that many if not most of the campsites are closed.
Unless you intend to use aires in France you will need to get a list together of campsites which remain open toute l'annee.

A good campsite book which marks up all year sites is the Guide Bel-air/web site:
http://www.francecamping.com/index.php?&langue=en

The area maps have a red ring around numbers on the map where an all year site can be found.


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

HI Gillian

We do tend to use the French Aires and also this year we were going to try the Italian equivalent aswell. I think we will just head South and then go over to Italy and just stop when we get to some nice weather. Thats the beauty of the camper van isn't it?

Thanks for the link.

Regards

Linda


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

The southern half of France is "generally" nice well into November. Here in the Correze, it's been nice each October so far since we bought this place (before moving over, we spent the UK schools half term week here, and basked in glorious sunshine every time). Of course, this year has been odd weather-wise, and one can never guarantee the weather.

Nights drawing-in, yes ... but do remember that the further south you are, the longer the days stay in winter. It really does make a difference, even here.

We are open all year, if you fancied a non-aire stop. :wink:


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Vanessa

Thanks for the info. Ive just had a look at your site it looks lovely. If we decide to pass that way I will give a call and book a couple of nights.

Thanks

Linda


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weather*

Hi

From my experience the weather in northern Italy in September and October is ideal for touring, but take a brolly - especially in October.

Most Italian campsites will be open til the end of September, a few into October and just three at Lake Garda are open all year round.

Russell


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

HI Russell

Thanks for the info

LB


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

vanessa7 said:


> ................The southern half of France is "generally" nice well into November. Here in the Correze, it's been nice each October so far since we bought this place............


I can confirm that as we have a mobile home not far from you at Chateau le Verdoyer, Champs Romain about 10 miles NE of Nontron.

When we leave the campsite at the end of October we sometimes go south for a few days before heading north for Calais.


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

You'll have to pop over next time you're in the area, say Hi. Put faces to names ...


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

vanessa7 said:


> You'll have to pop over next time you're in the area, say Hi. Put faces to names ...


To be honest we had considered booking into your stopover for a night and enjoying one of your meals.
It would be great to go out for a meal and be able to go back to the van without the worry of driving 'home' after a glass or two of wine.

Can I be rude and ask what's on your typical evening menu?
We're not looking for anything exotic.


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Three courses, and we (meaning Chris :wink: ) try to tailor meals to suit the guests' tastes.

A typical "we'll eat anything" menu might be French in flavour - with French onion soup to start with, followed by maybe salmon in a peppercorn and cream sauce served with seaonal veg and either rice or potatoes, and a clafoutis for desert. Washed down with a bottle-between-two of wine - red, white or rose depending on preference.

However, Chris adores "playing" with meal ideas, so Indian, British or Chinese could equally well be on the menu.

We certainly always check with folk who book-in to see if there are any particular foods they don't like or cannot eat, and cater accordingly.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

vanessa7 said:


> We certainly always check with folk who book-in to see if there are any particular foods they don't like or cannot eat, and cater accordingly.


Thank you for that.
To take this further we might have to move to PM or telephone as a Mod  has told me to get back on topic. 

We are going back to France on 19 August, hoping for fine weather as June was awful (first time in 6 years) and will probably be in touch.


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

OK, look forward to hearing from you.

Anyway, it's not far off topic, as it's talking about staying in France ... :wink:


----------

